# Keegan the friesian



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

So i just got my horse illustrated a couple of days ago and was all excited to see that the feature breed was friesian because well who doesnt love the look and everything of a friesian! then i pulled out the poster to put up in my room and thought i reconized the picture from somewhere! then it had keegan at the top and i remembered a thread about the horse keegan being in a photo contest, now i dont know if it was for this but i just wanted to shout out to the owner and say: OH MY GOSH CONGRATULATIONS YOUR HORSE IS BEAUTIFUL AND IN A MEGAZINE AND IM SO TOTALLY JEALOUS!!!!  

that is all!!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

From Monday I will be loaning a 3 and a half year old Friesian gelding


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Keegan was in (and won) a photo contest with Farnam.
This is something different now with Horse Illustrated.
He is a super star! 



I also read that Bob Langrish did a photo shoot with him if I am not mistaken?


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Haha.. I have that poster too. Totally gorgeous =)


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

Snizard: Oh you lucky duck you!! 
and yes he is a super star!! it was kind of like why does this horse seem SO familiar, then read at the top it was Keegan and yep thats why!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes--I saw Rissa the photographer's name in _HI_. Congrats, girl! Hope you got a kick-back!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

tbstorm said:


> Snizard: Oh you lucky duck you!!


I know! I am really excited :lol:


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

That is indeed his photo in the centerfold! Photo by me! 

He looks unimpressed doesn't he? LOL













There is a little article about him too and this photo above it.










I took that one took, during a thing at the Noble Horse Theater in Chicago IL.

You'll be seeing him a lot in 2012. He'll be on the Farnam advertisement stuff also.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

kim_angel said:


> Keegan was in (and won) a photo contest with Farnam.
> This is something different now with Horse Illustrated.
> He is a super star!
> 
> ...



YES, Bob Langrish was here. A whole weekend! He was amazing. He bought me lunch and allowed me to photograph beside him all weekend. He is amazing and has the best accent ever. I'm not the owner, but the photographer and Keegan's agent. LOL

Bob Langrish has been my idol since I was 13. I've had Horse Illustrated centerfold posters on my wall since I was itty bitty and they've all been his photographs. As a photographer I've looked up to him for YEARS. Never thought I'd get to meet him. Let alone have lunch with him AND tell dirty jokes with him. 

He taught me a lot of little tricks and gave me a lot of tips and encouragement as a photographer. He photographed my Saddlebred too and gave me the photos. 


That's me, the fat one in green next to Bob. 









Emily is the owner of Kee on the other side of Bob, in the cap. The three other ladies are the Farnam crew that came out for that weekend with Bob.


Here is Bob looking for the right place to snap, Keegan waits like a super star.









Farnam team changing his makes out.












The Horse Illustrated thing is totally a different gig and so exciting.

It was surreal too because I spent my whole like putting Bob Langrish's centerfold posters from HI on my walls.

Now it's MY centerfold HI poster on my wall. <3


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's so cool. I actually have his poster hanging on my wall from HI. I got it and sent a text blast to all my horsey friends. What a dream, to meet Bob Langrish! His photography is amazing.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!!! Congrats Keegan and Rissa!! SO jealous you got to meet Bob, his photos are breathtaking!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

csimkunas6 said:


> Wow!!! Congrats Keegan and Rissa!! SO jealous you got to meet Bob, his photos are breathtaking!



Why thank you!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

wow!! thats crazy, your one lucky duck! You got a photographer that takes breathtaking photos to take photos of your equally breathtaking horse that has to result in some utterly breathtaking photos!!!!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I wonder if i can find this magazine somewhere! congrats to Keegan! and all involved! he's such a wonderly handsom dude


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I just read my HI and was like... A Freisian... Named Keegan?? Nah... Then I read his bio and saw that he won the Fly mask contest and was like.. It IS him! So I had to look it up on here!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Ray MacDonald said:


> I just read my HI and was like... A Freisian... Named Keegan?? Nah... Then I read his bio and saw that he won the Fly mask contest and was like.. It IS him! So I had to look it up on here!



Yep! Open that centerfold poster too. That's him as well!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm sorry for reopening this older thread, but I was flipping through the March 2013 Horse and Rider magazine when on page 19 I found Keegan!!!!!! So gorgeous!


----------

